# Lost Planet 2 – Feature Overload Trailer



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Lost Planet 2 – Feature Overload Trailer*
05/01/2010 Written by Zak Islam











Capcom has yet again released a new trailer to showcase Lost Planet 2’s various in-game features including weapons, maps and characters all in one video.
Check out the Lost Planet 2 – Feature Overload trailer below and let us know if you’re looking forward to Capcom’s latest outing!






*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I quite liked the first game. The game was decent and the graphics were nice. I expect more of the same which isn no bad thing, but I'm not sure it'll innovate enough to convince me to rush out on release day.

One to keep an eye on for sure though.


----------

